
Elements of Statistical Learning [pdf] - Anon84
https://web.stanford.edu/~hastie/ElemStatLearn/printings/ESLII_print12.pdf
======
goerz
Great book! For anyone reading this on-screen, I created a tex file that adds
a PDF outline, for easier navigation:
[https://gist.github.com/goerz/4c863a2fde1d3357113b95643d0ace...](https://gist.github.com/goerz/4c863a2fde1d3357113b95643d0ace16)

